# LTO chassis



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Bud, can you post pics of the LTO chassis?? Thanks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HERE IT IS....http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=66956&d=1222976535


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks, any idea on price? Does it handle well?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NOT SURE I THINK ITS $20 AND YES IT DOES HANDLE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave - the LTO Chassis absolutely handles better than the V2M on an oval. The V2M was designed for both road and oval racing, the LTO was designed exclusively for oval racing! I noticed the difference as soon as I put it on the track!


----------

